# Rounded over dovetail joint?



## Wrongfoot (2 Jul 2020)

I'm planning on making a guitar speaker cabinet. All the usual hardware, corner protectors etc. assumes that edges are rounded over at a 1/2" radius.

I'd planned on dovetailed joints and an oak carcass from some recycled panels just to look a bit classier than tolex covered ply, but I can't visualise how the dovetails will look after rounding over. Anyone done this? Does it look wrong? Am I better off with box/finger joints?

Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## marcros (2 Jul 2020)

Wrongfoot":18l99xvp said:


> I'm planning on making a guitar speaker cabinet. All the usual hardware, corner protectors etc. assumes that edges are rounded over at a 1/2" radius.
> 
> I'd planned on dovetailed joints and an oak carcass from some recycled panels just to look a bit classier than tolex covered ply, but I can't visualise how the dovetails will look after rounding over. Anyone done this? Does it look wrong? Am I better off with box/finger joints?
> 
> Anyone have any pictures?



harlequin-side-table-t117675.html?hilit=Derek%20rounded


----------



## Wrongfoot (2 Jul 2020)

marcros":3e5nwoqz said:


> harlequin-side-table-t117675.html?hilit=Derek%20rounded



Well that gives me an idea of how it will look. Also your project was a real treat to read and look at. Thank-you.


----------



## marcros (2 Jul 2020)

Wrongfoot":i2f3m0q4 said:


> marcros":i2f3m0q4 said:
> 
> 
> > harlequin-side-table-t117675.html?hilit=Derek%20rounded
> ...



ha ha, I wish it were mine but I can't claim that credit. I just remember the joint being down!


----------



## Fitzroy (3 Jul 2020)

marcros":1faxr73c said:


> Wrongfoot":1faxr73c said:
> 
> 
> > marcros":1faxr73c said:
> ...



We all wish it were ours! It either inspires you or terrifies you of posting anything!

Fitz.


----------



## thetyreman (3 Jul 2020)

I haven't done it yet but I am a guitarist as well, been planning on doing the same thing, re-making solid wood cabinets for all my amps and then rounding the dovetails once they're together, it will work by using hand cut dovetails then a template for the final shape, you could use a power router or shape it by hand, the dovetails have to be very tight or gaps will show once you reveal what's inside the joints.

I was thinking a while back about making a youtube series, do you think it'd be popular?


----------

